# Black born reds



## cheribeth (Jul 31, 2013)

So I wanted to see if anyone could send me in the direction of information on black born reds either on the web or books that talk about it. I have now seen pictures of one clearing from black to red just like a silver would clear from black to silver. I know it seems to be very uncommon knowledge and everyone was asking what food she was feeding, shampoo she was using, how much sun the dog was getting and none of that seems to be causing this dogs coat change. It is truly just clearing to red. One lady piped up and said she had a few blacks that cleared to red and dark apricot over her years breeding but she really didn't have any info on it other than her experience. Just wondering if there was any info floating out there I could gather cause so far I'm not coming up with much.
Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

A puppy born black can clear to blue or silver but not to red. Whoever you've heard this from is mistaken!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Blues turn a rusty color as they clear. Check the pads for silver or white hair.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheribeth (Jul 31, 2013)

poolann said:


> Blues turn a rusty color as they clear. Check the pads for silver or white hair.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does anyone have any photos of this rusty color as blues change over?

I'll ask about the hair between the pads on her.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

cheribeth said:


> Does anyone have any photos of this rusty color as blues change over?
> 
> I'll ask about the hair between the pads on her.


You can see the rusty cast to his coat. He is 18 months in these pictures. He now has chunks of blue in his ear fringe as well as his pads & part of his tail. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I have a black that is clearing to blue. Look at her face. It's rusty. Her whole body used to be this way. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I will try to get another picture outside tomorrow. I shaved off his jacket today and I can see a color change where it was in certain light.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I will quote from the book "Pet Library Poodle Guide", authors Barbara Lockwood & Margaret Sheldon, 1968. Page 189. Talking about Black as a base color... "But an inhibiting gene also affects Black and produces Livef colored coats and these dogs have liver nosez and foot pads. THEN THERE IS THE BLACK WHICH SLOWLY CHANGES TO APRICOT AS THE PUPPY AGES."

Further down same page "Apricot is a puzzling color. Some apricots BORN RUSTY BLACK. if they are born Black or rusty Black they usually carry the gray or black hairs on the ears when mature.". There has been discussion that this is possibly describing the what we call today the Red Sable? 

So back in 1968 there were Poodles born BLACK & changing to APRICOT. There is no mention of the term Red. Then again they did see Lavender & Champagne which I have not heard before in Poodle terminology.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

3dogs said:


> I will quote from the book "Pet Library Poodle Guide", authors Barbara Lockwood & Margaret Sheldon, 1968. Page 189. Talking about Black as a base color... "But an inhibiting gene also affects Black and produces Livef colored coats and these dogs have liver nosez and foot pads. THEN THERE IS THE BLACK WHICH SLOWLY CHANGES TO APRICOT AS THE PUPPY AGES."
> 
> Further down same page "Apricot is a puzzling color. Some apricots BORN RUSTY BLACK. if they are born Black or rusty Black they usually carry the gray or black hairs on the ears when mature.". There has been discussion that this is possibly describing the what we call today the Red Sable?
> 
> So back in 1968 there were Poodles born BLACK & changing to APRICOT. There is no mention of the term Red. Then again they did see Lavender & Champagne which I have not heard before in Poodle terminology.


I admittedly don't know much about non-solid colors in poodles, but it sounds to me that red sable must be what is being described here. I do know that a solid apricot or red isn't born black, though.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

For those interested in seeing how a sable develops here is an interesting photo set on flicker that shows the development of a sable from almost new born to adult.


----------

